# tangband w1-1942s 1" fullrange



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Has anyone seen or heard the new tb 1" fullrange drivers? Spec look nice. There are 3 other models but this one has widest frequency range. Down to 120hz! 
Tang Band W1-1942S 1" Neodymium Full Range Driver 264-924
At this size if they perform like my peerless 3" these could be a installers dream and a possible game changer.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

It has a few shortcomings, though.

Specifications: • Power handling: 4 watts RMS/8 watts max • VCdia: 28 mm • Le: 0.046 mH • Impedance: 4 ohms • Re: 3.6 ohms • Frequency response: 120-20,000 Hz • Fs: 120 Hz • SPL: 82 dB 1W/1m • Qms: 1.79 • Qes: 0.27 • Qts: 0.24 • Xmax: 1.3 mm • Dimensions: Overall diameter: 1.81", Cutout diameter: 1.67", Depth: 0.61".


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Good observation...I looked right pass that. Well with a hp xover of say 300hz I bet the handling would go up significantly. Its the Spl rating thata little low. If it was over 85 DB then it would be more ideal. Still it could be used. Claims to have a wide dispersion. Might have to get a pair and send them to bikinipunk for a kippel review.


For comparison here is the specs for the peerless 3"
Specifications: • Power handling: 20 watts RMS/80 watts max • VCdia: 1" • Le: 0.5 mH • Impedance: 8 ohms • Re: 6.0 ohms • Frequency response: 50-20,000 Hz • Fs: 102 Hz • SPL: 84.8 dB 2.83V/1m • Vas: 0.064 cu. ft. • Qms: 4.60 • Qes: 0.84 • Qts: 0.71 • Xmax: 2 mm • Dimensions: Overall diameter 3" (3.75" diagonally ear-to-ear), Cutout diameter 2.83", Depth 2.15".


And here is the tang
Specifications: • power handling: 4 watts RMS/8 watts max • VCdia: 28 mm • Le: 0.046 mH • Impedance: 4 ohms • Re: 3.6 ohms • Frequency response: 120-20,000 Hz • Fs: 120 Hz • SPL: 82 dB 1W/1m • Qms: 1.79 • Qes: 0.27 • Qts: 0.24 • Xmax: 1.3 mm • Dimensions: Overall diameter: 1.81", Cutout diameter: 1.67", Depth: 0.61".


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting this.
I am sure we will see more and more "full range" wonders in small package in the near future.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

That's cool...I've been a fan of 2 way wideband systems for some years and may be interested in this for my Uplander in a sail panel install since it only has lower door speakers...


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

With my new mkvi jetta I'm tempted to try and run 4 of these. I told my wife I wouldn't mess around with this vehicle but...we'll see...


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

A good application for these would be as a low playing enclosed tweeter mounted in the sail panels and matted to a 6.5-7" in the doors. It should fill in the missing area where the woofer is beaming severely and any tweeter can't reach down low. A high pass of 1-2kHz would be good.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I800C0LLECT said:


> With my new mkvi jetta I'm tempted to try and run 4 of these. I told my wife I wouldn't mess around with this vehicle but...we'll see...


We all say that I think lol. I told my wife the same thing, and just the other day I started the build long on my new Tundra.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I glanced at it, but it is only 0.1" smaller OD than the Aura Whisper. It is 0.5" shallower though, so that might help... I would love to see a head-to-head between the two.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> A good application for these would be as a low playing enclosed tweeter mounted in the sail panels and matted to a 6.5-7" in the doors. It should fill in the missing area where the woofer is beaming severely and any tweeter can't reach down low. A high pass of 1-2kHz would be good.


Yes these would definitely open up some options for me. I plan to grab a sc400 & these would be perfect for the factory tweeter location if a 3" peerless widebander dont fit. These mated with a nice 7"-8" midbass that can play up higher than 200hz.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

IBcivic said:


> It has a few shortcomings, though.
> 
> Specifications: • Power handling: 4 watts RMS/8 watts max • VCdia: 28 mm • Le: 0.046 mH • Impedance: 4 ohms • Re: 3.6 ohms • Frequency response: 120-20,000 Hz • Fs: 120 Hz • SPL: 82 dB 1W/1m • Qms: 1.79 • Qes: 0.27 • Qts: 0.24 • Xmax: 1.3 mm • Dimensions: Overall diameter: 1.81", Cutout diameter: 1.67", Depth: 0.61".


If any of you have followed my projects, you may have noticed that I tend to use drivers that are very very small. Some thoughts on this:


size, efficiency, and bandwidth are tied together. No matter what xover you use, a 1" or 2" full range will have incredibly limited output.
Some of these drivers are really good. This is due to economies of scale. For instance, if you bought a 5" woofer from Vifa in 1992, there were probably a few thousand drivers built by the factory, and the drivers were intended for hifi speakers. If you buy a Harman 1" driver in 2012, there are HUNDREDS of thousands of those drivers floating around, because Harman puts the driver in computer speakers, iPod docks, possibly even TVs and boom boxes. Basically Vifa had to charge a higher margin in 1992 bcuz the drivers were intended for a different market than what we have today.

This is a really long winded way of saying that you might be surprised how good some of these cheap ass drivers are. I'd say the Peerless 2" is as neutral as any driver I've ever heard, and it was $6 before the neodymium crisis hit.

Personally, I've found that Tang Bands small drivers are a little bit sub par compared to Peerless, Vifa, and Harman. If I'm not mistaken, the 1/2" full range used in the CBT array is a Harman speaker that was intended for laptop computers. Dayton sells them for three bucks. IMHO, that might be a better 'bang for the buck' than TB. Dayton says its their driver, the CBT paper says its Harman, perhaps it's a clone? Similar to how Dayton has copied designs from Adire Audio and Aurasound.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

manish said:


> Yes these would definitely open up some options for me. I plan to grab a sc400 & these would be perfect for the factory tweeter location if a 3" peerless widebander dont fit. These mated with a nice 7"-8" midbass that can play up higher than 200hz.


Due to their low efficiency, these are only hifi if you put them in an array, horn load them, or both. 

Otherwise it would sound about as loud as the speakers in an iPad or iPhone. Hoffmans iron law is a *****.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

The Harman full range that i mentioned is linked on the 2nd page of this thread Audio Psychosis • View topic - An Array That Does Not Suck?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey Patrick its funny you mention the peerless 2" as im in love with my peerless 3". Can u give me.your thoughts or a mini review of that driver. Im looking at getting a Lexus sc400 and I wonder if the 2" would fit in the factory tweeter location.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

manish said:


> Hey Patrick its funny you mention the peerless 2" as im in love with my peerless 3". Can u give me.your thoughts or a mini review of that driver. Im looking at getting a Lexus sc400 and I wonder if the 2" would fit in the factory tweeter location.


Yeah I have some of those too! Seems like the only driver that can compete with it at that price point is the Fountek full range. Vifa sells a driver which is virtually identical, except the basket is round instead of hexagonal.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

It looks like some of you have had experience running full ranges. I have been looking at the Aurasound on Madisound for months and wondering should I pull the trigger. 
Madisound Speaker Store

Over the weekend, I finally bought a set of the focal pods built for their 3 way sets. I wonder what that full range and possibly an Alpine type x ring radiator tweeter crossed very high would sound like? I know this speaker is very close to the "whispers" and I hear people used to love the whispers.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Jroo I have ran the alpine spx pro tweeter with my peerless 3" fullrange. When I first installed the.set, my fullrange was on axis and the tweeter was of axis. Now I loved the spx tweeter, and when I first got them installed they provided me with the top end I thought I needed. Because my peerless wasnt broken in yet. So for about a year or so im happy. Then I did a review on a pair of another fullrange drivers and I was blown away. So I decided to pull my tweeters out and ran the peerless HP from 200 & up. Man I couldnt tell that I didnt have the tweeters. I did have to re eq the high end, but I was easily able to get the sound I desired. I say this to show ur choice combo will be nice and u wont be disappointed. Here is my old review of my setup....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...1st-pre-review-spx-pro-17-830986-sls-8-a.html


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Patrick or anyone else with input. What problems would you face running these (or any other small driver) in a line array along the A-Pillar since the higher up (placement) the driver the closer it is to you? Any possibility of a horizontal line array at the intersection of the dash and windshield?


>^..^<


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Catman said:


> Patrick or anyone else with input. What problems would you face running these (or any other small driver) in a line array along the A-Pillar since the higher up (placement) the driver the closer it is to you? Any possibility of a horizontal line array at the intersection of the dash and windshield?


Not for this thread. This is a product review thread. See the A-Pillar Line Array thread, and prepare to have your mind blown.  http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...r-audio-discussion/331-pillar-line-array.html


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

I highly doubt that this speaker is usable in reality. With sub a low thermal handling and just as low of a sensitivity, and xmax, this is only usable for micro speakers in a quiet environment - not a car.

I also would not use these below 600-800hz.


----------



## racingpht (Mar 17, 2012)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Personally, I've found that Tang Bands small drivers are a little bit sub par compared to Peerless, Vifa, and Harman. If I'm not mistaken, the 1/2" full range used in the CBT array is a Harman speaker that was intended for laptop computers. Dayton sells them for three bucks. IMHO, that might be a better 'bang for the buck' than TB. Dayton says its their driver, the CBT paper says its Harman, perhaps it's a clone? Similar to how Dayton has copied designs from Adire Audio and Aurasound.


Hi Patrick, thanks very much for info about CBT drivers. Do you know where I can buy Harman drivers? I counldn't find these drivers on Dayton's website.


----------

